# "Seeding" does



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone "seed" their does to bring them into heat artificially? A neighbor does this and I was just wondering what other people's success rates were. This is what he uses:  Eazi-Breed™ CIDR® Sheep Inserts and Applicators


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I used the CIDRs on a couple does last fall. It worked. I've never tried it "off season" though.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> I used the CIDRs on a couple does last fall. It worked. I've never tried it "off season" though.


Why did you use them if you were in a natural breeding season? Just wondering. Trying to decide if this is something I want to mess with for target kidding or not.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Ponder said:


> Why did you use them if you were in a natural breeding season? Just wondering. Trying to decide if this is something I want to mess with for target kidding or not.


In my case I was trying to time an AI breeding around another human being gone for Dairy goat nationals for a week. I normally try to go as natural as possible for my AI attempts. Relying solely on observations based on teasing with a buck twice a day and my past notes.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

